# MRL - Mayur Resources



## System (7 August 2017)

Mayur Resources is a diversified mineral exploration, development and energy company with a holding structure in Singapore and a group of subsidiaries in Singapore and Papua New Guinea (PNG) that hold various assets/projects.

Mayur is structured into three asset divisions:

1. Industrial Minerals comprising:

Industrial Sands (titanomagnetite, construction
and non-magnetic heavy mineral sands)
Limestone and Aggregates
2. Copper/Gold

3. Power Generation 

It is anticipated that MRL will list on the ASX during September 2017.

http://mayurresources.com


----------



## Berry (9 September 2020)

MRL has been on a trading halt the last 2 days.  This morning opened at 0.45 and is currently up 15% at market open based on their latest ASX announcement of new gold projects and a reverse takeover.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200909/pdf/44mgcz19x66w8c.pdf


----------



## frugal.rock (12 October 2022)

A chart update


----------

